
Video Game Programmer Interview - October 2007 - nickb
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dhm4f3rg_35dzbp9q&pli=1
======
jsb
I used to want to be in the video game industry but I found the long and
sometimes unpredictable hours a major drawback. It sounds like even he gets a
little tired working the job - "It can be a lonely career."

------
hhm
There is more in the video game industry than retail. I'm a game entrepreneur
and there are lots of things to be done other than retail, that get you in a
better situation than it.

~~~
jsnx
There are casual games -- but you're not going to be working on the cool 3D
stuff unless you bow to the giant studios and work 80 hours a week.

~~~
hhm
Yes, but I'm not talking about it either. I work with interesting technologies
(computer vision, virtual reality, 3d, etc) for the events industry. There are
lots of opportunities in games other than retail and casual.

------
codeslinger
"It can be really stressful especially if there is a bug in the program. That
pushes us back by almost a week."

I'd love to only ever have these kinds of bugs.

------
damon
I feel back for this guy, he seems really lonely and isolated. Life is too
short to live like that, regardless of how much money you make.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
I was rather surprised how much money he is making. I'm living in germany and
I don't think you can get even close to such amounts in any gamecompany here.
Even as lead getting above 70000$ will be hard. Also from several own
applications I had the experience that game companies tended to offer usually
more than 1000$ less per month than any other programming companies. Is that
different in the USA?

If you're a game programmer here you simply don't do it for the money.

